# patent



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

does anyone know the steps to take on getting a patent on something ?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i found this it might help you
http://www.uspto.gov/web/patents/howtopat.htm


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

thanks bugman


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

sure no prob hopes it helps.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Make sure you confirm that you idea does not already exist in the patent database. Otherwise you will blow alot of money to patent something that the patent office is going to reject...and they do no refund money.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

thumbs up bb


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Unfortunately the patent search can cost as much, if not more, then the patent itself. You can search yourself but it is very easy to miss something. To do it right calls for a patent attorney and they don't come cheap. About the cheapest you can apply for a patent and do it correctly is 3 or 4 grand.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

hankster said:


> Unfortunately the patent search can cost as much, if not more, then the patent itself. You can search yourself but it is very easy to miss something. To do it right calls for a patent attorney and they don't come cheap. About the cheapest you can apply for a patent and do it correctly is 3 or 4 grand.



anyone want to go halvers ? lol wow did not know that ! i wonder how long something like this would take , the idea is on an improvement on something that is already in use . i have done searches on the net for it but have not found anything that is not even close .


----------



## Kmac (Jan 12, 2005)

I have two patents and am in the process of obtaining a third. if I can help let me know.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

thanks kmac , was it worth all the trouble for you ?


----------



## Kmac (Jan 12, 2005)

It is worth it to see an idea go from napkin to a patent with the uspto and I also receive a fee as a result of royalties. There are many goals to be sought in the effort.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

thanks kmac , a friend of mine gave me a number like 1 800 idea or something like that anyone have an opinion on that ?


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

What are your patents?


----------



## Kmac (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey scrench, the 1-800 idea guys want a lot of money with little or no response. stay away from them.


----------



## Kmac (Jan 12, 2005)

Scott, one of my patents is a skateboard rack that attaches to a bicycle's handle bars and cradles a skateboard so the rider can ride his bike and carry the skateboard hands free. They are about to hit the market some time this month.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

man thats a great idea. need a bike that won't kill you as well. :lol: broke my arm on one. oldy, went over the handles and slammed into asphalt. doc thought it was weird since my bones are not the normal size, they are big. had to have surgery for a clean break. but truely a great idea. ride the bike to a skate park and use the skateboard. need one to hold on to roller skates as well.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

Kmac said:


> Hey scrench, the 1-800 idea guys want a lot of money with little or no response. stay away from them.


right on thanks


----------



## Kmac (Jan 12, 2005)

Actually I have one in the works that will adapt and hold a basket ball or soccer ball. There is currently a patent pending on those. In the patent I have included using the device to carry roller blades as well. Great minds think alike.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah thats good you got it because its a great idea.


----------

